# Christmas Meet chat thread



## _GG_ (17 November 2014)

So, the date is this coming Sunday 23rd November. 

The location is The Crown, on the A46 just off J18 of the M4 towards Bath. 

The time is 1:30 to sit down at 2pm.

Everyone voted yes to little SS gifts, so if we can all bring something wrapped that costs up to but not more than £3, we can swap on the day for a bit of fun. 

So...here's the place to chat about it, arrange lifts, pick ups, drop off's etc. 

I'll start...Ping Pong Pony, do you want to PM me your address and I'll pick you up at 12:15 

xxx


----------



## its_noodles (17 November 2014)

I can give whoever wants a lift back to Bath after the meet...


----------



## _GG_ (17 November 2014)

its_noodles said:



			I can give whoever wants a lift back to Bath after the meet...


Click to expand...

 xx


----------



## _GG_ (18 November 2014)

Just realised...it'll be my first outing as an engaged woman  xxx


----------



## PingPongPony (18 November 2014)

I just saw your thread about engagement, OMG EEEEEEKKK Congratulations!!!!!!  
Yes I shall PM you now  x


----------



## ihatework (18 November 2014)

Congratulations GG


----------



## _GG_ (18 November 2014)

ihatework said:



			Congratulations GG 

Click to expand...

Thank you xxx


----------



## AmieeT (18 November 2014)

I have a space in my car from Bristol too! 

Ax


----------



## Mince Pie (18 November 2014)

I'm coming up from Cornwall if anyone wants a lift?


----------



## _GG_ (18 November 2014)

_GG_
It's Noodles
Ping Pong Pony
Ihatework
AimeeT
BBH


Delete this bit please, but if you could add yourselves to the bottom of this list and repost I would be most grateful...because...


----------



## Mince Pie (18 November 2014)

You do realise that photo should be of Balderick :biggrin3:


----------



## ester (18 November 2014)

Oi what about me


----------



## _GG_ (18 November 2014)

ester said:



			Oi what about me 

Click to expand...

I added in order of the posts on this thread so calm yer boots, lol


----------



## _GG_ (18 November 2014)

_GG_
It's Noodles
Ping Pong Pony
Ihatework
AimeeT
BBH
Ester


----------



## ester (18 November 2014)

_GG_
It's Noodles
Ping Pong Pony
Ihatework
AimeeT
BBH
Ester
Miss_C


----------



## miss_c (18 November 2014)

_GG_
It's Noodles
Ping Pong Pony
Ihatework
AimeeT
BBH
Ester      
miss_c


----------



## miss_c (18 November 2014)

Haha!  Great minds ester!!!


----------



## _GG_ (18 November 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			You do realise that photo should be of Balderick :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

I know...but I am a rebel....and it was the first one I found on google, so I am also lazy


----------



## MochaDun (18 November 2014)

I think unlikely now I can be there due to hiatus with car prang last week and frantic car hunting this weekend but would have loved to meet you all so as others suggested can we do them quarterly maybe?  Thank you for organising this one though GG as such things can be a pain to sort and congratulations on your engagement.


----------



## Mince Pie (18 November 2014)

MD are you on the way between Cornwall and Bath? If so am happy to pick you up


----------



## _GG_ (18 November 2014)

MochaDun said:



			I think unlikely now I can be there due to hiatus with car prang last week and frantic car hunting this weekend but would have loved to meet you all so as others suggested can we do them quarterly maybe?  Thank you for organising this one though GG as such things can be a pain to sort and congratulations on your engagement.
		
Click to expand...

Well, as much as that is a genuine shame, I see no reason why we can't make this a regular thing so fear not...we shall do it again and I hope you manage to sort a car out  xxx


----------



## ester (19 November 2014)

or Salisbury and Bath?


----------



## _GG_ (19 November 2014)

ester said:



			or Salisbury and Bath? 

Click to expand...

I think it would only be fair to move it around so it's not always the same people doing all the long distance driving! 

I'm taking Tramadol Trev out with me in a minute to do run some errands and some may be related to Sunday  xx


----------



## ester (19 November 2014)

I don't mind, just happy to pick up MD if that helped. Knowing all about car issues you see


----------



## miss_c (19 November 2014)

Don't worry, I've told MD I'll pick her up, think it just depends on if she has time with the car hunt!  Our horses are round the corner from each other. ^_^


----------



## _GG_ (19 November 2014)

I understand now  xxx


----------



## Silmarillion (19 November 2014)

Hello, room for another small one?


----------



## its_noodles (19 November 2014)

Are we going to have a sit-down lunch or just a drink from 2pm?
I found the Sunday lunch menu here:

http://www.thecrowntolldown.co.uk/assets/CrownTolldownSunday.pdf


----------



## _GG_ (19 November 2014)

Silmarillion said:



			Hello, room for another small one? 

Click to expand...

Yep, I shall add you to the list in a sec  xx




its_noodles said:



			Are we going to have a sit-down lunch or just a drink from 2pm?
I found the Sunday lunch menu here:

http://www.thecrowntolldown.co.uk/assets/CrownTolldownSunday.pdf



Click to expand...


You just beat me to it, lol xxx


----------



## _GG_ (19 November 2014)

_GG_
It's Noodles
Ping Pong Pony
Ihatework
AimeeT
BBH
Ester      
miss_c
silmarillion


----------



## _GG_ (19 November 2014)

Sorry.....sit down lunch is what we are booked for but that doesn't mean you have to...I will be though


----------



## ester (19 November 2014)

It will not surprise you to know that I will be having lunch 

I may have to leave space for 'Chocolate & orange bread & butter pudding with custard or ice cream'  though!


----------



## _GG_ (19 November 2014)

And I'm going to have the pork loin roast and eaton mess 

Don't worry folks, you don't have to order in advance, they'll take orders at the table and you can have whatever you want, be it snack/starter/main/dessert/all of the above


----------



## ester (19 November 2014)

I was thinking pork too  but def bread and butter, I'll skip brekkie


----------



## Silmarillion (19 November 2014)

Crikey, I don't know about not ordering in advance - I've already picked mine! I'll do some extra energetic mucking out in the morning to make room...


----------



## _GG_ (19 November 2014)

Nom nom...I can't wait for this now. I have also been very good and took Stig with me to collect my SS mini gift


----------



## _GG_ (19 November 2014)

Silmarillion said:



			Crikey, I don't know about not ordering in advance - I've already picked mine! I'll do some extra energetic mucking out in the morning to make room...
		
Click to expand...

I have a new livery arriving on Friday, someone else coming to look around on Saturday and a MOUNTAIN of work to do in the garden/fields and house and then the builder is coming on Sunday at 11 to finalise the refurbishment of the stables, so I am going to be getting ready, driving all of 80 yards down the lane to park in the yard, hurry then through the plans and hotfoot it over to PPP's to meet her four legged lovely, then we'll be on our way. 

I already feel tired  xx


----------



## its_noodles (19 November 2014)

Leg of lamb will do...


----------



## Dusty85 (19 November 2014)

Me too please!! I will be driving a grand total of about a mile and a half to The Crown! 

Hmm My SS gift may be under par as I am working all week on call 8-8 so will be a saturday mad dash!


----------



## PingPongPony (19 November 2014)

_GG_ what time do you think we'll be back on sunday??


----------



## _GG_ (19 November 2014)

PingPongPony said:



			_GG_ what time do you think we'll be back on sunday??
		
Click to expand...

Well, I would guess any time between 4 and 6 depending on how much we like the rest of them  xxx


----------



## PingPongPony (20 November 2014)

Hahah, ok. Because, I'm supposed to be working at 5, but I can see if anyone can cover my shift till 6, I'll think of something  xxx


----------



## _GG_ (20 November 2014)

PingPongPony said:



			Hahah, ok. Because, I'm supposed to be working at 5, but I can see if anyone can cover my shift till 6, I'll think of something  xxx
		
Click to expand...

Well then we can get you home for half four if needed  xx


----------



## ester (20 November 2014)

I was going to suggest it depended on dragging GG away from her eton mess


----------



## _GG_ (20 November 2014)

ester said:



			I was going to suggest it depended on dragging GG away from her eton mess 

Click to expand...

I think it's hilarious that you have the notion that it will be on the table for more than 0.3 seconds!!!!!


----------



## _GG_ (20 November 2014)

_GG_
It's Noodles
Ping Pong Pony
Ihatework
AimeeT
BBH
Ester      
miss_c
silmarillion
Dusty85


----------



## stormclouds (20 November 2014)

So gutted I can't make this - will definitely be up for a meet-up in the new year


----------



## ester (20 November 2014)

_GG_ said:



			I think it's hilarious that you have the notion that it will be on the table for more than 0.3 seconds!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Excellent point, well made.


----------



## Mince Pie (20 November 2014)

PPP if it helps I won't be staying too long either - 3 hour drive for me!

ETA: GG are we bringing dogs or leaving them at home?


----------



## ester (20 November 2014)

And Frank will want his supper anyway 

Hungry already.


----------



## _GG_ (20 November 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			PPP if it helps I won't be staying too long either - 3 hour drive for me!

ETA: GG are we bringing dogs or leaving them at home?
		
Click to expand...

It's going to be a busy pub and I am not sure that dogs will be allowed during food service times, but with your long drive and a new puppy, I think it would be rude of you not to bring them...I can always bring the Land Rover so that they can sleep in there as it is wee/poo/chew proof and loads of room as no rear seats as it won't be hot so they'll be fine in the car for a bit if it saves leaving them home xxx


----------



## Mince Pie (20 November 2014)

I can leave them with my friend, just wasn't sure what the plan was


----------



## _GG_ (20 November 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			I can leave them with my friend, just wasn't sure what the plan was 

Click to expand...

Okidoke....it's a very popular pub so a Sunday afternoon will be rammed, lol


----------



## miss_c (20 November 2014)

I'm working on JM07, not sure what name she uses these days.


----------



## lazysunday (20 November 2014)

Been away, just to confirm that I'll be meeting you all on Sunday.

Racking lonely brain cell for Secret Santa ideas


----------



## MochaDun (20 November 2014)

ester said:



			I don't mind, just happy to pick up MD if that helped. Knowing all about car issues you see 

Click to expand...

Thanks for the very kind lift offers, Ester and BBH and Miss C  but it's as Miss_C says it's not lack of transport it's just time as I'm going to be out and about test driving hopefully most of the weekend I think.


----------



## _GG_ (20 November 2014)

_GG_
It's Noodles
Ping Pong Pony
Ihatework
AimeeT
BBH
Ester      
miss_c
silmarillion
Dusty85
lazysunday


----------



## _GG_ (20 November 2014)

lazysunday said:



			Been away, just to confirm that I'll be meeting you all on Sunday.

Racking lonely brain cell for Secret Santa ideas 

Click to expand...

YAY!!! Have added you to the list  

See you there xx


----------



## ester (20 November 2014)

MochaDun said:



			Thanks for the very kind lift offers, Ester and BBH and Miss C  but it's as Miss_C says it's not lack of transport it's just time as I'm going to be out and about test driving hopefully most of the weekend I think.
		
Click to expand...

I had to do the same myself 2 weeks ago so feel your pain, it is very nice having a new one though, Sunday will be my first proper 'trip' in it


----------



## _GG_ (21 November 2014)

_GG_
_GG_ +1
It's Noodles
Ping Pong Pony
Ihatework
AimeeT
BBH
Ester      
miss_c
silmarillion
Dusty85
lazysunday


----------



## _GG_ (21 November 2014)

I have made the executive decision to bring a friend who will hopefully be joining the forum. She is a Brazilian showjumper, getting into eventing...the lady that has Molly now. She is just the lovliest person and doesn't get out much or know many people here so i hope you all don't mind. Xxx


----------



## its_noodles (21 November 2014)

GG
A table's been booked from 2pm, right? Who should we ask for?


----------



## ester (21 November 2014)

you mean you don't think GG will work?
Or for the crazy horse ladies from the internet?


----------



## AmieeT (21 November 2014)

GG, luckylou is also coming, she hasn't posted on this thread but we've made arrangements for me to pick her up!  

Ax


----------



## its_noodles (21 November 2014)

ester said:



			you mean you don't think GG will work?
Or for the crazy horse ladies from the internet?
		
Click to expand...

:eek3: :eek3: :eek3:


----------



## _GG_ (21 November 2014)

its_noodles said:



			GG
A table's been booked from 2pm, right? Who should we ask for?


Click to expand...

Yep, I should be there for 1:30 anyway with Pippipony and my +1. If anyone is there before me though, it's booked under Bray! I might get confused though, Dan keeps finding pieces of paper and getting me to practice writing what my new name will be  



ester said:



			you mean you don't think GG will work?
Or for the crazy horse ladies from the internet?
		
Click to expand...

I think crazy horse ladies would be fab!



AmieeT said:



			GG, luckylou is also coming, she hasn't posted on this thread but we've made arrangements for me to pick her up!  

Ax
		
Click to expand...

Awesome, thank you.



its_noodles said:



			:eek3: :eek3: :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe for one second that you are actually shocked  xx


----------



## _GG_ (21 November 2014)

_GG_
_GG_ +1
It's Noodles
Ping Pong Pony
Ihatework
AimeeT
BBH
Ester      
miss_c
silmarillion
Dusty85
lazysunday
luckylou


----------



## Dusty85 (21 November 2014)

I am so looking forward to this!


----------



## _GG_ (21 November 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			I am so looking forward to this!
		
Click to expand...

Me too...and I bet you are looking forward to tomorrow as well aren't you!!! 

I have a couple of extra gifts just in case anyone hasn't had time to sort anything so if any of you are pushed for time, don't worry  

I should add here that this is a BIG deal for me. I am ok with HUGE events as I can go unnoticed when I disappear from time to time. I am ok with just a few people in a quiet place. Dan and I have been together for almost 7 years and in that time, I have never, repeat, NEVER done anything like this. I am an animal person. I surround myself with them and I am great socially so long as I can pretty much have total control. Normally, the idea of being in a busy pub with more than 3 other women would genuinely make me extremely anxious. I am a complete introvert but I hide it really well. 
However, for some unknown reason, helped by the fact that I have met so many of you already, I am properly excited about this and not at all anxious...not in the slightest. Dan is in shock and very very happy to see me so excited about "going out with the girls". 

I used to be so outgoing, was always slightly introverted but after the ID theft and fraud, I became awful and I finally feel like the last piece of the old me is back 

Dusty....have fun tomorrow, get loads of piccies too  xxx


----------



## PingPongPony (21 November 2014)

Eeeeek excited now!!!  
Your friend is also very much welcome to come in for doggy cuddles while I run around like a headless chicken trying to get ready  Word of warning though, my dog is a little suspicious of strangers at first (ie, hides behind me and grumbles to herself while 'assesing' the new people), but once you stroke her, she 'claims' you by sitting on you and will give you a disapproving look if you stop stroking  xxx


----------



## _GG_ (22 November 2014)

PingPongPony said:



			Eeeeek excited now!!!  
Your friend is also very much welcome to come in for doggy cuddles while I run around like a headless chicken trying to get ready  Word of warning though, my dog is a little suspicious of strangers at first (ie, hides behind me and grumbles to herself while 'assesing' the new people), but once you stroke her, she 'claims' you by sitting on you and will give you a disapproving look if you stop stroking  xxx
		
Click to expand...


I have one of those...thank you xxx


----------



## its_noodles (22 November 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Me too...and I bet you are looking forward to tomorrow as well aren't you!!! 

I have a couple of extra gifts just in case anyone hasn't had time to sort anything so if any of you are pushed for time, don't worry  

I should add here that this is a BIG deal for me. I am ok with HUGE events as I can go unnoticed when I disappear from time to time. I am ok with just a few people in a quiet place. Dan and I have been together for almost 7 years and in that time, I have never, repeat, NEVER done anything like this. I am an animal person. I surround myself with them and I am great socially so long as I can pretty much have total control. Normally, the idea of being in a busy pub with more than 3 other women would genuinely make me extremely anxious. I am a complete introvert but I hide it really well. 
However, for some unknown reason, helped by the fact that I have met so many of you already, I am properly excited about this and not at all anxious...not in the slightest. Dan is in shock and very very happy to see me so excited about "going out with the girls". 

I used to be so outgoing, was always slightly introverted but after the ID theft and fraud, I became awful and I finally feel like the last piece of the old me is back 

Dusty....have fun tomorrow, get loads of piccies too  xxx
		
Click to expand...

probably there before 1.30pm...
look forward to your speech...


----------



## _GG_ (22 November 2014)

its_noodles said:



			probably there before 1.30pm...
look forward to your speech...


Click to expand...

Now THAT made me laugh, lol


----------



## miss_c (22 November 2014)

Whoop!  Looking forward to it!  Genie would like to come, but not sure they'd let her in, plus she'd eat EVERYTHING.


----------



## Mince Pie (22 November 2014)

Hi GG, I'm so sorry but I'm going to have to bail out, I'm not at all well at the moment  Hope you guys have a lovely afternoon and hopefully I can make the next meet up.


----------



## _GG_ (22 November 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Hi GG, I'm so sorry but I'm going to have to bail out, I'm not at all well at the moment  Hope you guys have a lovely afternoon and hopefully I can make the next meet up.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no  You poor thing! Don't worry, there will indeed be other meets, I just hope you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## _GG_ (22 November 2014)

_GG_
_GG_ +1
It's Noodles
Ping Pong Pony
Ihatework
AimeeT
Ester      
miss_c
silmarillion
Dusty85
lazysunday
luckylou


----------



## _GG_ (22 November 2014)

One sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miss_c (22 November 2014)

Not long now!


----------



## AmieeT (23 November 2014)

See you later everyone! 

Ax


----------



## _GG_ (23 November 2014)

AmieeT said:



 See you later everyone! 

Ax
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed....mostly done for the morning and ready here, just got a meeting with the builder about the stables and me and J will be on our way to get PPP  xxx


----------



## its_noodles (23 November 2014)

GG
Many thanks for organising the meet. It was a very relaxing Sunday afternoon indeed. 
May be next time you should give a longer speech!!!


----------



## luckylou (23 November 2014)

Arghhh I've only just found this thread, I'd been looking out for updates in the club house! lol Just wanted to say it was absolutely lovely to meet everyone today, I was very nervous as I'm not used to social gatherings but you all made me feel very welcome and I hope we get to do it again in the future   Big thanks again to AimeeT for the lift xxx


----------



## AmieeT (23 November 2014)

No probs Luckylou, was my pleasure! 

Hope everyone got home safely, especially Dusty85- I know you came an awful long way 

Definitely need to do it again soon!!

Ax

PS... I totally just got laughed at for my dress and Wellies combo (too lazy to go home and change...)


----------



## twiggy2 (23 November 2014)

great to hear you all had a good time-hope to join you at a get together one day when life allows


----------



## Dusty85 (23 November 2014)

Was lovely to meet you all. 

Yes I came such a long way  I have just arrived in Devon at my dad's house so I had a bit of a drive  

Looking forward to the next meet!


----------



## lazysunday (23 November 2014)

What a lovely start to Christmas.

Was feeling nervous but everyone so friendly and such fun.

Thanks again G_G for organising a great get together.

P.S When's the next meet??


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (23 November 2014)

Been following this thread under the radar and now wish I had found the courage to post before now and join you all today! In North Somerset so not far...will be braver next time!!


----------



## _GG_ (23 November 2014)

Well, I dropped Julia off and she had a fab time and said to say thank you to you all for making her feel so welcome and I have just got in after checking rugs and all horses are toasty so it's supper time for me now. 

Thank you all for coming...no speech next time, lol.


There will be a next time and it won't be too long hopefully xxx


----------



## ester (23 November 2014)

. 

Not sure I need supper . 

And all us secret introverts survived


----------



## miss_c (23 November 2014)

We did indeed ester!  It was lovely to meet everyone, looking forward to the next time!!!


----------



## MochaDun (23 November 2014)

Even more fed up I didn't get there as I still haven't found a car - grrrrrr.......!


----------



## miss_c (23 November 2014)

MochaDun said:



			Even more fed up I didn't get there as I still haven't found a car - grrrrrr.......!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no MD!!!


----------



## _GG_ (23 November 2014)

MochaDun said:



			Even more fed up I didn't get there as I still haven't found a car - grrrrrr.......!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that sucks


----------



## Silmarillion (23 November 2014)

Thanks all for a lovely afternoon, it really was good to meet everyone! Looking forward to the next one already!


----------



## PingPongPony (23 November 2014)

Really sad that I couldn't make it, but it wouldn't have been fun for anyone sat around with me producing enough snot for the whole of England and having to blow my nose every 30 seconds. Plus, because of that, I can't taste anything so I wouldn't be able to taste the lovely food, or talk because I run out of breath too quickly  I will make it to the next one, I'm determined!!!


----------



## humblepie (24 November 2014)

Look forward to attending anyone but did have a productive Sunday - dining room floor laid. Will soon be able to get the furniture back from the various friends and relatives it has been lodging with for three years!


----------



## _GG_ (24 November 2014)

Silmarillion said:



			Thanks all for a lovely afternoon, it really was good to meet everyone! Looking forward to the next one already!
		
Click to expand...

Next time I think we should all swap places randomly to all get to talk to each other more...was lovely to meet you xxx



PingPongPony said:



			Really sad that I couldn't make it, but it wouldn't have been fun for anyone sat around with me producing enough snot for the whole of England and having to blow my nose every 30 seconds. Plus, because of that, I can't taste anything so I wouldn't be able to taste the lovely food, or talk because I run out of breath too quickly  I will make it to the next one, I'm determined!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oi, I told you to rest 



humblepie said:



			Look forward to attending anyone but did have a productive Sunday - dining room floor laid. Will soon be able to get the furniture back from the various friends and relatives it has been lodging with for three years!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, sounds productive  xx


----------



## _GG_ (24 November 2014)

LuckyLou......................THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It dropped to -3 here last night (I have become slightly addicted to checking my garden thermometer) and I was able to have WARM HANDS this morning when opening and closing frozen metal gates to do the horses


----------



## Dusty85 (24 November 2014)

In the same theme a big THANK YOU to ihatework.... Ive had that little torch less than 24 hours and I've already used it about 3 times; once digging around under my drivers seat in the dark for my key, once digging around in my bag (again in the dark) and again this morning whilst in my dad's cellar rummaging around for all my old horse stuff to dig out what I'll need for the new one!! 

You're right- it is very bright!!


----------



## _GG_ (24 November 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			In the same theme a big THANK YOU to ihatework.... Ive had that little torch less than 24 hours and I've already used it about 3 times; once digging around under my drivers seat in the dark for my key, once digging around in my bag (again in the dark) and again this morning whilst in my dad's cellar rummaging around for all my old horse stuff to dig out what I'll need for the new one!! 

You're right- it is very bright!!
		
Click to expand...

There's not much that can beat a good rummage through horsey stuff


----------



## Dusty85 (24 November 2014)

Was a bit miffed to find that some of the leather work (bridles etc) had gone a bit mouldy though!! Ive now moved that box to my old bedroom so its not damp


----------



## Mince Pie (24 November 2014)

Hi guys, sounds like you all had a good day. Definitely will be at the next meet up (assuming that I can walk! ). Dusty I'm in cornwall so if you want to get a lift or split the driving next time I'm more than happy to help 

PPP hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## _GG_ (24 November 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Hi guys, sounds like you all had a good day. Definitely will be at the next meet up (assuming that I can walk! ). Dusty I'm in cornwall so if you want to get a lift or split the driving next time I'm more than happy to help 

PPP hope you feel better soon xx
		
Click to expand...

Dusty isn't normally in Cornwall, but, as you know she is occasionally, you two should arrange your own little meet up!

Xx


----------



## Dusty85 (24 November 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Hi guys, sounds like you all had a good day. Definitely will be at the next meet up (assuming that I can walk! ). Dusty I'm in cornwall so if you want to get a lift or split the driving next time I'm more than happy to help 

PPP hope you feel better soon xx
		
Click to expand...


Sorry BBH, I was just visiting my Dad (edge of Exeter); I actually live just north of Bath.


----------



## luckylou (25 November 2014)

_GG_ said:



			LuckyLou......................THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome


----------



## AmieeT (25 November 2014)

Silmarillion- my Reindeer whoopees were yummy, Thank you very much  ... They didn't make it into a cake mix like I'd said  

Also, ihatework, where did you say you bought your neoprene gloves from?

Ax


----------



## ester (25 November 2014)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/700-neoprene-winter-cycling-gloves-2mm-id_8292141.html

I'd rather they weren't so sticky on the outside but otherwise


----------



## AmieeT (25 November 2014)

Fab! Thanks Ester  

Ax


----------



## its_noodles (25 November 2014)

ester said:



http://www.decathlon.co.uk/700-neoprene-winter-cycling-gloves-2mm-id_8292141.html

I'd rather they weren't so sticky on the outside but otherwise 

Click to expand...

Can you really ride in those???
:eek3:


----------



## ester (25 November 2014)

I can do everything in them, bridle buckles and all. Given the inclement weather I have christened them well over the last few days and they fit me well. Definitely better for riding than my waterproof mountain horse ones.


----------



## Kat_Bath (26 November 2014)

Hope I can make it to the next one! I don't mind organising one if you want to take it in turns? Sounds like you all had a fabulous time!


----------



## stormclouds (26 November 2014)

Ooh I am definitely up for coming to the next one  sounds like the one last weekend was great


----------



## _GG_ (26 November 2014)

Kat_Bath said:



			Hope I can make it to the next one! I don't mind organising one if you want to take it in turns? Sounds like you all had a fabulous time!
		
Click to expand...

Go for it...I can still give you a lift  

We were talking January as it is LuckyLou's birthday month  xx


----------



## AmieeT (27 November 2014)

GG I forgot to ask, will Julia be joining us on here?

If anything.. would help with English reading/writing? (excuse there already!  )

Ax


----------



## _GG_ (27 November 2014)

AmieeT said:



			GG I forgot to ask, will Julia be joining us on here?

If anything.. would help with English reading/writing? (excuse there already!  )

Ax
		
Click to expand...

I hope so....I have mentioned it  xx


----------

